# Genesis? By Moses?



## goretorade (Aug 17, 2007)

I am having interactions with a guy from school who seems to be a liberal lutheran. I was wondering if anyone knows of any articles or books that defend the book of Genesis as being literal and that is was written by Moses? He claims that the book comes from two different Jeiwsh writings and that the book was not written by Moses...and that the Jews never accepted it as literal or that it was by Moses. Any help would be great!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2007)

Gleason Archers Suvery of Old Testament introduction is great on this matter.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 17, 2007)

While he may believe the Jews did not take it literally (ample evidence is available they did), he'd be hard pressed to deny the same thing unless he is OK with the necessary baggage such a denial entails: the NT passages are wrong where they assume its historicity (Gal 3, Heb 11, geneology in Matthew).

As for a good resource on Mosaic authorship, also see
http://www.answersingenesis.org/creation/v20/i4/moses.asp

This all goes back to the J, E, D, P documentary hypothesis.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Aug 17, 2007)

The Five Books of Moses, by OT Allis, and EJ Young's Introduction to the OT are also great resources for the Mosaic authorship of the Pentateuch. Archer is also very good, as was suggested above.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 18, 2007)

Jonathan Edwards has a long note on the Mosaic authorship of the Pentateuch in his "Notes on the Bible".


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 18, 2007)

Doesn't Cassuto espouse Mosaic authorship?


----------

